# Cameras!!!!!



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get one of the cameras that go on your shotgun???


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

cabelas sells a mount here they are

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0


----------

